# Eggshells and Dogs...



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, i know a lot of you give egg to your dogs but what i want to know is how many of you give eggshell and what does it do for them? i have heard of people doing this...do you just crush it up in there or what?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

tirluc said:


> ok, i know a lot of you give egg to your dogs but what i want to know is how many of you give eggshell and what does it do for them? i have heard of people doing this...do you just crush it up in there or what?


The eggshells provide extra calcium. I usually keep mine in the refrigerator and when I need them, I put them in the blender and make a fine powder that I sprinkle over their food.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I just give them to the dogs and they crunch them up. On the subject, I just have to share this.  

B'asia vs the Eggshell


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

FourIsCompany, your silly girl is beautiful! Isn't it funny how they can amuse themselves with the oddest things. lol 

Anyway, back on topic here; Of all my wild bunch, including fosters, only one eats the shells, Artemis. The rest just lick 'em clean. The shell is supposed to provide a good source of calcium but unless it's crushed up, as Renoman does, I don't think they really digest much of it. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I've used a scrambled egg with the shell mixed in as a Kong stuffing before. I just crack an egg, and crunch the shell up and mix it in, then nuke it in the microwave for about 40 seconds. Instant scrambled egg, and they can't "pick out" the shell (although both my dogs seem to like the shells)!


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I used to feed my husky eggshells until he got poisoned.. the veterinary did a study and found out that the eggshells had poisoned him for two factors, the dog couldn't diggest the eggshell (yay, sensitive stomach) and two, the eggs (Hill Country Fare) had alot of conservants in it.

Prudi won't even lick the shells, she will make a disgust face and just lick the yolk.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I give both my dogs whole eggs and they will eat the shell and everything. Lloyd picks them up and drops them to open them and Allie just bites down on them to open them up.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My dogs and cats both get egg shells. I just save the shells, when I get enough I put them in the oven for a few minutes and just grind them up into powder and sprinkle over their food.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee gets egg when I drop one on the floor by accident. Nothing make him happier! He just eats it all, including the shell.


----------

